# SR20DET intake manifolds



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

would it be possible and worth the money to swap a BBDET intake with the GTi-R individual throttle body manifold system? just curious..


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

No unfortunately it wont work because the bolt holes dont line up, but I think the runners do if Im not mistaken it's been awhile since I've looked at it. If that is the case you can chop off the flanges and weld one some new ones to match.


----------

